# Speedy!



## Badger (Oct 26, 2005)

Ordered Mid afternoon Tuesday, arrived today:driver: 

Wow, lucky it caught the wife when she was in, I'd been expecting to take at least a couple of days.

Well done for exceeding expectations (that were already high)! 

Lets hope for sunshine this weekend


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

They are good, thats why i go back once a month and give Johnny my overtime


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

:thumb: Thanks Badger!

We try to do our best 

Alex, you know how much we all love you @ C&S :lol:


----------

